# Aeropress Grind Comparison



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

In order to experiment with my brewing could we compares some notes?

Could anyone who has the facilty and time to help post a picture of their Aeropress grind on say a 10p coin as seen in previous threads, along with their associated stir and steep times?

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

My current brew method is nice and simple, so it's very repeatable:


17.5g ground at slightly coarser than filter on my grinder

prewet filter/preheat mug or server

90C filtered water

start timer

pour 2/3rds full into inverted aeropress

a good stir for ten seconds

pour hot water to the brim (250g)

steep until timer is at 1 min 30

flip and press until the hiss (this should take about 40 seconds)

I aim for total brew time of 2 mins 10-20 sec


My one aeropress tip is to change one thing at a time. I've done so much chopping and changing from technique to technique that I've not known what I was doing. If I use the above method and it's not quite there pretty much the only thing I change is the grind size.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Couldn't find a ten pence piece. Took a picture with a 5p, but realised that just confused matters. Anyway, the method I'm currently favouring (it changes quite frequently) uses a grind about half the size of stavros'.

- 14-15g dose depending on beans

- 230g water

- 95c

- pour it all, inverted

- NSEW motion with aeropress stirrer thing

- at 1.5min do another stir

- plunge at 2min for 20-30sec

- stop at hiss

This seems to make a nice balanced cup: decent body but preserving french press-ish fruity acidity.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Will post mine later







thanks


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

This is interesting - I've been following the hasbean method for aeropress which involves quite cool water and a much shorter brew time than people have here. It's basically water at 85C, stir for 10s then brew for 30s. I know the grind could be smaller, but looking at the grind posted here it is as small as I already use.

Thoughts on the hasbean method?

fluff


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

In the past I used the Has Bean method religiously & got what I would describe as 'safe' results. ie the end cup was alway drinkable and never tipped down the sink, the occasonal cup was a delight.

For the potential for better balance, aroma and juicy acidity (bean dependent) i now use James Bailey's technique. I get wow'd more often but also get it wrong more often too!


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

James Bailey's technique? I can't find his method for the Aeropress.

Gary please help!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Invert Aeropress, making sure you have your one-off custom nylon filter fitted ;-) (I'm sure the paper filter will work well enough)

14g beans, cupping grind (finer than typical French press, coarser than filter).

230g water at 95C

Add all the water at once, with a quick swirl to ensure all grinds are wet.

Steep for 4 min, break & sink crust.

Let sit for 1 more min.

Flip & press (30s?)...it isn't clear whether James expelled all the liquid from the Aeropress.


----------



## panzanella (Dec 22, 2011)

A Porlex tends to grind more consistently at finer settings; if set to grind this coarse, will there be too many fines that overextract and ruin the taste?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Possibly...if the resulting cup is too bitter try reducing the steep time a little. Breaking the crust should largely kill the extraction, so I'd stay with the 1 minute rest. Other than initially adding the water, there isn't any agitation, so I'd start off by following verbatim, or grinding a little finer than cupping grind (particles of a given size from one grinder, in my experience, behave quite differently to similar sized particled from another...I don't really understand why, just that I have never had any luck matching grinds from different grinders by eye/feel) .

Grinders like the Krups GVX2 throw out a lot of fine powder, yet good results with immersion methods like Clever Dripper & French press are still achievable, this method should broadly tie in with those?


----------

